# How I built our log home in south central Kentucky



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for writing your story!! Enjoying it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

no really said:


> Thanks for writing your story!! Enjoying it.


Thanks, just getting started on it. Will have photoes too that I took during the actual construction. Pretty much from start to finish.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome story!!! You are a real inspiration.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Love this


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen (Sep 16, 2018)

I LOVED reading about how you built your cabin, and all the different obstacles you faced in getting it up and usable. 
Thank you for sharing your story, you are an inspiration to anyone who wants to do the same, but is afraid to begin such a daunting task. 
Thank You!!!


----------



## Danny Wirth (Nov 15, 2018)

Loved the read, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Awesome. I hope to be building a dove tail cabin this summer. I learned lots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sadly the computer that had all my photos stored on it decided to take a nose dive and crash and burn at this point in my story. As wonderful as modern tech can be it still is lacking in some ways. While my talents and knowledge include being able to build our home, they do not include the ability to retrieve photos while staring at a blank screen. Grrrrrr!


----------

